# Trojan von der Staatsmacht



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Someone was asking about this dog and its progeny on a German forum and recommended this site. It's a Belgian site and in English, too.

I really enjoyed watching the litter at 7 weeks on the video. If I want to choose a pup I want to see it away from the rest of the litter and, hopefully, away from the kennels. However, watching the pups interact with each other and watching their reactions to the tug games, etc. can be very useful.

If you watch the video of them at 7 weeks but don't want to watch it all, at least watch the last 1/3, it's very funny.

Trojan's video of SchH3 shows him in obedience and protection in the last half. He is proclaimed to be strong boned, good pigmented and extremely athletic:


http://www.vomsteinackermuhlen.be/ENGhome.html


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Stefan said Terror is his favourite. I personally prefer Quardes to Trojan, seems Trojan's current owner is feeding him a lot, looks slightly overweight. Quardes appears more athletic.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Trojan side track*

Way back in the 60's my mother worked at the base PX in Verona,
Italy. At the time Trojans was a brand of condoms and double edged razor blades. A young GI comes in and asks for "Trojans"
Mom gives him razor blades and he replies. "Mam I want to use it NOT cut it off" 
Still funny 50 years later


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Trojan is a realy nice dog.He was one of the youngest dogs on th last BSP and have make a good place there.great colore and good structure.good drive and solid gripps. i wish he have a little bit more speed in the long atak like quardes.but that is only a small thing,wish all dogs have the quality of this dog and than that looking


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Trojan is a realy nice dog.He was one of the youngest dogs on th last BSP and have make a good place there.great colore and good structure.good drive and solid gripps. i wish he have a little bit more speed in the long atak like quardes.but that is only a small thing,wish all dogs have the quality of this dog and than that looking


You think his speed has anything to do with size? He looks heavier than Quardes.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

size does not matter.i think both have round about the same weight.he have much better coat.


Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> You think his speed has anything to do with size? He looks heavier than Quardes.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Trojan is a quality dog...very nice..Mr Schaub your a hell of a breeder.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

His mother Gracia Staatsmacht have produce very well with diffrent males and bloodlines.best wittnes for strong mother lines.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Stefan Schaub said:


> His mother Gracia Staatsmacht have produce very well with diffrent males and bloodlines.best wittnes for strong mother lines.


I agree with that, it seems you just keep the best bitch and mate her to different Top Males...... I think the Uno Stadtfeld breeding was one of the best.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

the best litter out of her was with agent wolfsheim and eliot prevent.the litter with olek maineiche was also real good, i am sure that this year or next year Vito staatsmacht make it to the bsp,Vegas Staatsmacht is K9 for Nato.

i have breed Gina to Uno,was only one puppy(female),she is in Brazil.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I have seen this Olek Maineiche name used alot recently. Saw this video of this gsd that I really liked. After some research I found that he dog came from a Olek Maineiche x DIVA von der Burg Haidstein breeding done in Belgium. The dog was sold at 10 months to do FR.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc9ffVFrjm0&list=FLZhsB3auZnkAG7cMPiDqnMg&index=2&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtDrN1yaoNw&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpeU74ETY5c&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Stefan Schaub said:


> the best litter out of her was with agent wolfsheim and eliot prevent.the litter with olek maineiche was also real good, i am sure that this year or next year Vito staatsmacht make it to the bsp,Vegas Staatsmacht is K9 for Nato.
> 
> i have breed Gina to Uno,was only one puppy(female),she is in Brazil.



Wow, that's a really good V-Litter, Military K9 and BSP participant also. You're really good at selecting your stud males, i think the schiffslache lines are good for somebody wanting to start a breeding program, brandevoort also used a schiffslache bitch as their foundation dog.


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

I was just looking at Vito on working-dog.eu. I was interested to see how you crossed with Orry blood. By the way, Vito is a very nice dog! Very good genetics... And you're right, mother lines are the most important thing!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Stefan,

I was curious how you select your GSDs for military works. What traits do they have to make them successful. Mostly on here we read about the Mals and Dutchies in this regard. From your perspective what makes the better military dog and how are your dogs in that regard.

Thanks.

Terrasita


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

todd pavlus said:


> I have seen this Olek Maineiche name used alot recently. Saw this video of this gsd that I really liked. After some research I found that he dog came from a Olek Maineiche x DIVA von der Burg Haidstein breeding done in Belgium. The dog was sold at 10 months to do FR.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc9ffVFrjm0&list=FLZhsB3auZnkAG7cMPiDqnMg&index=2&feature=plpp_video
> 
> ...


The videos kinda confirm my theory that the pushing or pulling bite is more training than genetics, i haven't seen too many GSDs push like that:-k


----------

